# المطابق



## Ahmed meca 88 (30 يناير 2015)

الاخوة المهندسين الكرام
هل يفيدنى احد فى معرفة كيفية اختيار غطاء المطابق من الكتالوج؟
وما المقصود بdesign load؟


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (30 يناير 2015)

وزن الغطاء بالحلق لا يقل عن 285 كجم ؟؟
MD double seal air tight CI
size 60*60


----------



## fayek9 (30 يناير 2015)

بص يا سيدى ال انا بعمله انى بحدد ال load class وده تقسيمه موجودة فى British standard وبتقول الاتى على سبيل المثال :
انا عاوز الغطاء أو grating cover [FONT=Trebuchet MS, sans-serif]من [/FONT]Class C250
ده معناه ان الغطاء ده بيشيل 25 طن و بيستخدم فى اماكن كذا و كذا وبيستحمل مثلا عربيات نقل تمشى طوالى ومتعملش منوارات وهكذا.
يبقى الخطوات بالترتيب
1- هتشوف المطبق ده محططوط فين مثلا على رصيف او وسط طريق
2- تشوف ايه ال هيمشى عليه ....ناس بس أو ناس و عربيات أو طيارات أو دبابات .....
3- تدخل على الكود تشوف التطبيق بتاعك انهى load class.
4- تختار الغطاء أو غطاء الجريتنج من الكتالوج 
ان شاء الله هرفقلك الكود اول ميبقى لى اكسيس عليه ولكن فى الرابط الاتى نفس كلام الكود بظبط 
http://www.wrekinproducts.com/british-standard-groups-and-classes/
شوف كده و قولى لو فى استفسار تاني


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (31 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اشكرك على المشاركة والاهتمام


----------



## fayek9 (1 فبراير 2015)

وبالنسبة للمواصفة ال حضرتك بتسأل عنها هى فى الكود المصرى وممكن تدخل على كتالوجات توكل هتلاقى الغطيان بالوزن زى مانت كاتب كده 285 كجم للمطابق الدائرية ووزن 350 كجم للمطابق المربعة ......الخ


----------



## fayek9 (1 فبراير 2015)

مرفق ال bs فى خلاصة الموضوع وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 فبراير 2015)

تمام 
الف شكر يا هندسة
لو حد معاه كتالوجات توكل يتفضل برفعها


----------



## fayek9 (3 فبراير 2015)

انا هرفعهولك بس مساحته كبيره


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
ملف رائع ومفيد للغاية للجميع 
و ننتظر همة الشباب في ارفاق ملفات كهذه يستطيع أي منا ان يعود اليها في اي وقت و لا يعرف قيمة ذلك الا من تعرضت سيارته مثلي لسرقة محتوياتها فقد فقدت أعمال مخزنة على عدد 2 هارد اسجلها منذ 2004 سرقت الهاردات لأن غلطة عمي ان حبيت اكرمها فوضعتها في شنطة يد صغيرة قيمة كسروا زجاج الشباكين الأيمن و خدوا اللي قدروا يشيلوه حتي جهاز قياس السكري لم ينجوا - العوض على الله - كل ده تم اثناء زيارة خاطفة لمكتب استشاري يادوب صلينا المغرب و استأذنت و الغريب اني راكن السيارة بجوار بنك له حارس دائم الوجود و على الصف الآخر محطة تموين بترولية لكن ،،، منهم لله - انتزعوا قلبي مني


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (10 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يعوضك بافضل منها 
*دكتور صبرى سعيد*


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (10 فبراير 2015)

راجعت لوحة التفاصيل 
لقيت الغطاء دائرى قطر 60 سم DI 57 kg بس الكتالوج مافيهوش اوزان


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (10 فبراير 2015)

وزن الغطاء 57 كجم من الزهر المرن دائرى قطر 60 سم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على الدعاء جزاكم الله خيرا 
انت حصلت على وزن الغطاء لكن ينقصك ان تختار مقاومة الغطاء لظروف التشغيل و تختار قيمة التحمل من الكتالوج فيه أغطية الخدمة الخفيفة : لايت ديوتي light duty من 1 الي 15 طن و أغطية الخدمة المتوسطة التحمل :ميديوم ديوتي medium duty يتحمل من 15حتي 35 طن تحميل و فيه هيفي ديوتي و أغطية الخدمة الشاقة: الهيفي ديوتي heavy duty بيتحمل من 40 طن حتي 90 طن تحميل و الأرقام دي من واقع كتالوج أحد الشركات المنتجة


----------

